# Verzeichnis rekursiv durchsuchen und Dateien und leere Ordner löschen



## muuuh (16. August 2006)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen.
Ich habe ein "kleines" Problem. Ich hab jetzt meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker/Systemintegration angefangen leider haben meine Arbeitskollegen erfahren das ich vor 3 Jahren mal C++ in der Schule "gelernt" habe.Nun möchte ein Kollege das ich ein Programm schreibe.

Aufgabenstellung

1. Das Programm (Konsolen-Anwendung) soll mit folgenden Parametern aufgerufen werden können
a) einem Startverzeichnis (muss angegeben werden) dessen Unterverzeichnisse untersucht werden sollen
b) einem Flag /DELETE um Löschoperationen wirklich auszuführen, falls nicht angegeben wird nur protokolliert
2. Das Programm soll alle Unterverzeichnisse rekursiv aus Dateien untersuchen und leere Verzeichnisse protokollieren bzw. abhängig vom /DELETE Flag löschen, benötigte Funktionen: 
a) findfirst/findnext zum Suchen nach Dateien (gibt es in zwei verschieden Varianten, können beide verwendet werden)
b) remove oder DeleteFile zum Löschen der Dateien
3. Die Protokolldatei kann entweder
a) automatisch im Programmverzeichnis erstellt werden
b) automatisch im Startverzeichnis erstellt werden
c) ebenfalls als Parameter übergeben werden
bei automatischer Erstellung sollte der Dateiname auf jeden Fall Datum und Uhrzeit beinhalten (dazu existiert eine Klasse TCTime, welche die Generierung des Dateinamen erleichtert)

Nur weiß ich leider absolut nicht wo ich anfangen soll, geschweigedenn
wie. Ich steh absolut aufm Schlauch.

Würde mich über jede Art von Hilfe freuen.
Vielen Dank.

MfG muuuh


----------

